# DIY AT Fabric



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

What are the criteria for the breath test for fabric to cover wall treatments. I found some fabric I like and can breath thru it for a couple minutes and still lived to tell about it....is that good enough? I found some very high end fabric $350+ we like that are AT but cannot afford the 30 yards. This company posted what there criteria is for labeling the fabric AT...Is there any one out there willing to test what I want to compare to there criteria.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you can breathe through it and not burst a kidney, it's probably fine for in front of treatments. In front of speakers is a whole different ballgame.

Bryan


----------



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks brian. I was going to use true AT in front of speakers. 

If I cant find a taker for the testing I may do some research and make my own testing box. Would REW work for this?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Not sure what you're going to test. If the fabric is somewhat absorbtive, then if it blocks a bit (cloth between speaker and mic for testing) it likely doesn't matter as what is blocked is also absorbed from the front.

Bryan


----------



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

Mostly to see how much sound passes thru and what freqs are effected by certain types of fabrics to let the panels do the work.

Or ia this way overkill?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Try it if you want. If you can breathe through it, likely only the higher frequencies would be effected. Like I said, if the fabric itself has some high frequency absorbency to it, it's kind of evening out. 

Bryan


----------



## stevenkelby (Mar 4, 2008)

On a semi related note, would it be ok to cover big 1D QRD diffusers with true AT fabric?

Design freq. is 550 Hz. True diffusion frequencies: 554 1108 1662 2216 2770 3324 hz

Location is 3ft behind an OB speaker.

I assume it may block a little treble but would affect function of the diffuser?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It's not optimal but it won't do a lot to the scattering and likely nothing in terms of absorption.

Bryan


----------



## stevenkelby (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Bryan, it will help with WAF so I'll do it


----------

